# share your next step



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

You can do it!


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

I think I would change my focus if I were you. Work on the bunny hill without wiping out first. Then go to the top of the mountain. Unless you are on a glacier and the bunny hill is actually at the top.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Smoke meth, fuck hookers, make money. All I intend to do all next season.


----------



## marie4214 (Mar 14, 2014)

Tatanka Head said:


> I think I would change my focus if I were you. Work on the bunny hill without wiping out first. Then go to the top of the mountain. Unless you are on a glacier and the bunny hill is actually at the top.


Yes. Of course your right.I wrote the to do's in the wrong order.


----------



## marie4214 (Mar 14, 2014)

Lamps said:


> You can do it!


Thanks Lamps I hope so. I am determined to be able to someday snowboard with alot more confidence.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

If me and my son can manage a box I'll be thrilled. May build one for the backyard this Fall. May even fiddle with a snow gun for the backyard. Have 90% of the parts already.


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

Riding switch at say an intermediate level, presses, medium boxes, getting air measured in feet not inches & tree riding.
Planning to take a lesson on our Spring Break trip next week, maybe I'll tick off a box or two before the end of this year. Oh and being less fat, probably should go at the beginning.


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Smoke meth, fuck hookers, make money. All I intend to do all next season.


Only issue I can see is you may wanna get the money out of the way first, otherwise a solid plan :bowdown:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

AgingPunk said:


> Only issue I can see is you may wanna get the money out of the way first, otherwise a solid plan :bowdown:


Don't encourage him!!!


----------



## direride (Aug 6, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Smoke meth, fuck hookers, make money. All I intend to do all next season.


pretty much sums it up hahaha :yahoo:

but besides that, definitely corbets. Hopefully at least 3 days of backcountry (hike-able)


----------



## Bgsmith9 (Oct 1, 2013)

Backside rodeo 5's and get front boards down solid. Plus a ton of others. Those are the main 2 though.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Smoke meth, fuck hookers, make money. All I intend to do all next season.


I'm sure ^ this is BA's progression...but its make meth for fuck money to smoke hookers.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Heli trip with a couple of my mates. Wherever the snow is best when we want to go, that's where we'll head. Already saving for it. :thumbsup: Not exactly progression but it's pretty much all I want out of next season at this point.


----------



## direride (Aug 6, 2013)

hardasacatshead said:


> Heli trip with a couple of my mates. Wherever the snow is best when we want to go, that's where we'll head. Already saving for it. :thumbsup: Not exactly progression but it's pretty much all I want out of next season at this point.


Rad dude, if i wasn't saving for a splitboard setup i would be heli droppin as well. Get some


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Smoke meth, fuck hookers, make money. All I intend to do all next season.


You Can Do It!


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

180 on and out of boxes and rails, lock in the boardslides 360 out of jumps both ways. Buy new pants, new boots, new gogs, and a helmet for next year.


----------



## a4h Saint (Jan 24, 2013)

andrewdod said:


> 180 on and out of boxes and rails, lock in the boardslides 360 out of jumps both ways. Buy new pants, new boots, new gogs, and a helmet for next year.


Move that helmet priority right up front!


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I want to get "back into" the back country. Hope to ride at least one 14er this spring. I don't have a splitboard, so will have to snowshoe it. I'm OK with that..


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

same as every year - try to take over the world


----------



## hightyme (Mar 11, 2014)

keep practicing switch
get a park pass to try jibs and airs
take a trip to blackcomb or mont tremblant :thumbsup:


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

Get at least slightly less out of shape, get some new outerwear and base layer(hopefully because I'll be in somewhat significantly better shape, so I'll actually need them.:laugh, and get confident enough in my skills to get off the bunny hill.


----------



## madmax (Sep 10, 2013)

Take a 2 week backcountry split boarding course. Hone my winter camping/backcountry skills. ride as much POW as possible. Measure jumps in inches.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Season is not yet over... but I gonna improve my snowdance for more snow next year, further increase BC days - probably won't get a season pass anymore, Chamonix is high on the bucket list, spend the off season with planning the next snow trip


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Seasons not closed here yet, got another couple of weekends left.

BUT...

Concentrate on keeping up with Sneaky and his learning, he is starting to leave me behind... Hehe

Other than that, just make sure i don't get injured...


----------



## getwarmer (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm working on comfortably riding switch, getting better in the park, nose and tail presses, smoothing out flatland 360s and riding trees and moguls faster and smoother.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah we still have another month of snowboarding here!!! :yahoo:

Next year I want to heli-board for the first time, probably after a week of training at Kicking Horse.

I really want to cut off the loose ends in my riding and make it to the next level!

Also, I want to be the face of snowboard patrolling. So many people switch to skis once they start, and I want to be the in your face guy that sticks to snowboarding.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

poutanen said:


> ....Next year I want to heli-board for the first time, probably after a week of training ......
> 
> .....


I'll join you (if I can afford it) :yahoo:

I've been to Canada in the summer (Alberta, Waterton Lakes) but have always wanted to snowboard there.... from a heli

I did my first all-day snowcat trip here this season and it was awesome, but a heli trip in Canada would be more awesome. A friend of mine has done Selkirk-Tangiers heli guides, if that sounds familiar- said it was amazing


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

1. Ride powder
2. Stick it to da man.

That's what i plan to do.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

deagol said:


> I'll join you (if I can afford it) :yahoo:
> 
> I did my first all-day snowcat trip here this season and it was awesome, but a heli trip in Canada would be more awesome. A friend of mine has done Selkirk-Tangiers heli guides, if that sounds familiar- said it was amazing


Sweet! Yeah the Canadian Ski Patrol has a ski improvement week at Kicking Horse every feb. It's high level lessons Monday-Thurs, with Friday being a free ski day. A few of us are talking about taking Friday and Saturday off to recover, and then getting a heli for Sunday.

Good thing is they'll all be advanced or expert skiers/riders so we should be able to hit the good terrain and get lots of laps in. I'll post up here when I know more details! :yahoo:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

F1EA said:


> 1. Ride powder
> 2. Stick it to da man.
> 
> That's what i plan to do.


You live in BC, the man is sticking it to you! lol :laugh:


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

poutanen said:


> Sweet! Yeah the Canadian Ski Patrol has a ski improvement week at Kicking Horse every feb. It's high level lessons Monday-Thurs, with Friday being a free ski day. A few of us are talking about taking Friday and Saturday off to recover, and then getting a heli for Sunday.
> 
> Good thing is they'll all be advanced or expert skiers/riders so we should be able to hit the good terrain and get lots of laps in. I'll post up here when I know more details! :yahoo:


I've heard great things about Kicking Horse


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

poutanen said:


> You live in BC, the man is sticking it to you! lol :laugh:


Yea haha
I make the same plan every yr.... but the man wins :dizzy:
Must not give up!


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

CassMT said:


> You Can Do It!


I think he's done the first two often already. It's the make money part he has to work on.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

deagol said:


> I've heard great things about Kicking Horse


I've had great times and bad times there, same with Fernie. The base elevation is low so they both can get rain and freeze/thaw cycles while the Banff national park resorts and Nakiska stay below freezing.

On the other hand, when it dumps at Fernie or Kicking Horse, it DUMPS. The terrain on both of those hills is my favorite, with Lake Louise a close third. Louise has more exposed rock and chews boards, but better lift access than Kicking Horse.



F1EA said:


> Yea haha
> I make the same plan every yr.... but the man wins :dizzy:
> Must not give up!


Don't feel so bad, with Canadas equalization payments, about $5000 of my tax dollars every year go straight to Quebec. :dizzy: Talk about fair!


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Plan to conquer all my fears.

I'm just afraid I won't achieve that!:laugh:


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Get some fitness back before the season starts...


----------



## marie4214 (Mar 14, 2014)

Manicmouse said:


> Get some fitness back before the season starts...


I don't know about you but I am working on making my legs stronger. Tired of them burning out before I'm ready to quit.


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Don't feel so bad, with Canadas equalization payments, about $5000 of my tax dollars every year go straight to Quebec. :dizzy: Talk about fair!


Spoken like a true former-GTA'er and now proud Albortion!


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

marie4214 said:


> I don't know about you but I am working on making my legs stronger. Tired of them burning out before I'm ready to quit.


I have a sticky note on my bathroom mirror saying "squats" now >.>

Teeth brushing time has never been more fun.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Manicmouse said:


> I have a sticky note on my bathroom mirror saying "squats" now >.>
> 
> Teeth brushing time has never been more fun.


 had that sticky since last season. 
Don't know how old you are... but you can do your knees a favour and don't do actual squat*s* but rather squat down and hold the position as long as you can. Same effect, less wear n tear to the knees.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

next season: lockdown 15' and work up to 25'. do more boxes and start rails. remember to wear a mouthguard. work on switch. figure out a trip somewhere.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

neni said:


> had that sticky since last season.
> Don't know how old you are... but you can do your knees a favour and don't do actual squat*s* but rather squat down and hold the position as long as you can. Same effect, less wear n tear to the knees.


I can't really do squats anyway being Mr Inflexible lol. Yeah I tend to just hold them as if I'm on my board ^^


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

destroy said:


> Spoken like a true former-GTA'er and now proud Albortion!


:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

neni said:


> had that sticky since last season.
> Don't know how old you are... but you can do your knees a favour and don't do actual squat*s* but rather squat down and hold the position as long as you can. Same effect, less wear n tear to the knees.


Exactly! my wife actually showed me this excercise... 
5 sets of 25sec squat downs. Just squat and hold the position for 25secs (which you can increase as you get fit). Helps a ton and you dont need to put your knees thru the hassle amd wear caused by squats... after all, you need strong quads, not worn knees.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

F1EA said:


> Exactly! my wife actually showed me this excercise...
> 5 sets of 25sec squat downs. Just squat and hold the position for 25secs (which you can increase as you get fit). Helps a ton and you dont need to put your knees thru the hassle amd wear caused by squats... after all, you need strong quads, not worn knees.


Currently doing these as part of my exercise program - but single leg, not both legs at the same time. Greatly improves leg strength as well as works the stabilizer muscles.
Ass to grass depth btw.


----------



## BigAL (Feb 19, 2013)

Currently saving evey penny to get to the Pro Ride 12 wk camp. After my supervisor told me what I needed to do to even have a chance of getting to her level in snowboarding (she used to compete in the US open).


----------



## BearPaw (Jan 24, 2014)

marie4214 said:


> Thanks Lamps I hope so. I am determined to be able to someday snowboard with alot more confidence.


Marie; I would suggest focus practice being in complete control of speed and your transitions on the bunny hill and easy greens until its second nature. You should be able to ride between others that are learning on the bunny hill and easy greens with ease (they are like a moving obstacle course). Learn to speed check before you do blues. Don't worry about switch, tail spins and tricks until you have the basics down. Your confidence riding will increase dramatically if you have control. This was my personal experience.


----------

